# Bucks Curry Night



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi all,

We've got Dave (Jac-in-a-box) staying with us on Sunday night, so we were hoping to take him out for curry.

I'm proposing Bombay Dream on the A40 as, if you can get past the scruffy outside and the neon lights, it has a very good reputation locally. I'm thinking of booking a table for around 8pm.

Sunday 31st August, 8pm.

Bombay Dream
London Road
Wooburn Green
High Wycombe
HP10 0NJ

So, please express your interest, as Dave always enjoys these curry evenings, and I'll create a list here:

1. phodge & mr phodge
2. Jac-in-a-box
3. KevtoTTy (& Mrs KevtoTTy?)
4. slineTT & Ms slineTT
5. NaughTTy & Mrs NaughTTy
6. amzchhabra
7. SimonQS


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

I'll come

if he can polish out the minuscule scratch on my bumper


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

KevtoTTy said:


> if he can polish out the minuscule scratch on my bumper


 :lol: :lol:

You're more than welcome! Can you convince Bev to come too?


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

What scratch ? 

I didn't know you had a scratch!!!

Good news that it will polish out though :wink:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The advertising on how oops, sorry WHERE, you got the scratch may however be more difficult to remove! :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks for the message Penny 

I'll see what I can do - Sunday evening can be a bit of a busy one but may well be up for it. I'll have a chat with Ella and see if we can get some one to come and look after the girls.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Oooh I may be up for this, it's my local curry house 

I shall confirm tomrorow...

Amz


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

It will be nice to meet Dave. See you there...............


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

if i can arrange cover for work i will be there !!!
Not had a good curry since i left scotland


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Thanks for the message Penny
> 
> I'll see what I can do - Sunday evening can be a bit of a busy one but may well be up for it. I'll have a chat with Ella and see if we can get some one to come and look after the girls.


It'll be great it you can make it!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

amzchhabra said:


> Oooh I may be up for this, it's my local curry house
> 
> I shall confirm tomrorow...
> 
> Amz


Local? From GX? There must be one closer!

But you're welcome anyway...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

davyrest said:


> if i can arrange cover for work i will be there !!!
> Not had a good curry since i left scotland


It'll be good to meet you, hope you can make it.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the message Penny
> ...


  We're both coming Penny


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Excellent news! I'll add you to the list...

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

phodge said:


> amzchhabra said:
> 
> 
> > Oooh I may be up for this, it's my local curry house
> ...


There are a few local ones, but this is one of my favourites


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Please put both myself and SimonQS down as a yes for this 

Amz


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Cool!

I haven't seen either of you for ....errr.....at least a week!! :lol:


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

i will know tomorrow if i am able to attend , will be the first time i have been down south so far


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Penny,

Can't make this one as I have prior commitments for my birthday, but having just checked TomTom it's well within my range for an evening out. Only an hour and 45 as the V6 flies. :wink: 
So maybe in October or November if you have another one... 

Sean.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hey - happy birthday for Sunday!

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks for organising this Penny 

Great meet - excellent food and company - great to see Dave again


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

im so sorry missed the curry night work problems
was hoping to chat with Dave away from domestic bliss
hope i can meet up with you all soon
Dave


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks to all for coming - it was a great evening. Good food and good company. 

Davyrest - dont worry, there's bound to be another one soon!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you for organising Penny. It was good to meet Dave. Roll on the next one.......


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Only just spotted this - hardly surprising as it was posted as I left SUNNY Scotland!

'Twas indeed a good night; great see some old faces and meet a few new ones.

Never had so much curry in one week as I had in my short week away away; curry every night bar one - now back home and it looks as though it's curry again 

Thanks for organising Penny and even bigger thanks for putting a roof over my head - all much appreciated 

Dave


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No worries, mate, it was good to see you again. There's always a bed for you here...


----------

